# planters warts



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

does anyone have the duct tape thing that works for plantars warts? I have one and have been using the otc stuff dr. scholls I think. It is not working.
Thanks.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

Put a strip of duct tape on the shiny side of some freezer paper, so the sticky part of the duct tape stayed sticky. Then cut out some circles bigger than the area you want to cover. Then, peel the freezer paper off the back of the duct tape and apply it to the spot. Use a regular bandage to help keep the duct tape in place. Leave it on all day and all night for a couple of days at a time. You want to make sure you are not allergic to the adhesive. Replace the duct tape until the wart comes off.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The clerk at the pharmacy told me to put cod liver oil on the wart daily for 1 month. I did. Nothing happened so I quit and in about a week it disappeared and has never come back.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

It really all depends on how long you've had them. The skin-stripper acid liquid you get at the pharmacy works good if it's not too deep. Obviously, if they are deep-roots, I don't think any home remedy will do the trick. I've had deep-root and the only way to get rid of them was the liquid nitrogen freeze. Couple of shots and it's done and over.

The risk of trying home remedies, if they don't work, the roots go deeper and deeper and the more difficult it is to get them out. Cutting them out was the old-fashioned way of removal. If some quack docter tells you he needs to cut them out, time to find another docter.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Misty,
I agree with 'intrique' about the liquid Nitrogen freeze. It is a little painful, but so are the warts. Doc zaps them all a couple times and WALLA! gone for good. Fast and over with. You will be glad you did it...:happy:...Patsy


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

Thanks all!!! I think I will just try to get to the doctor.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Both my kids had this. I was told it was from walking around bare foot. Heck I do it all the time and I have not gotten one. 
When my son had them he had to go to the doctor get it cut and then frozen. I think it was 3 treatments for it to be gone. 
When my daughter had it, the doctor told me to go and buy Duo Film from a pharmacy and use that. It worked. The next time she got it I bought the home freezing kit, it was painful but again it worked. I could not find the film that time so I went with the kit. It was the same thing the doctor did but no cutting. You have to make sure you hold it on there for as long as recommended plus a few more seconds.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

My DD 16 just got a wart treated at the doctor. They used something called "Canthacur" - it is a combination of a couple of things and the juice from blister beetles - amazing.

Her wart was pretty good sized and raised up. They put the meds on her and immediately it turned white. She was to take the tape off it after four hours and it was amazing.

We had already tried the otc treatments - even the expensive stuff...no luck. 

DD says it aches a little bit, but you can really see the difference in just a few short hours.


----------



## campbellfarm (Jan 25, 2008)

I had one last year that started sign of one in June 07, I just thought I had something in my big toe. I would try to get what I thought was a sticker. Then the skin got really tough around "the sticker" well the sticker would work it's self out. It hurt all summer and when school started my aide told me it looked like a planter's wart. So I went to the dr and she said it was the largest she had ever seen. It took the first treatment the end of August 07 to April 08 to finally get the "seeds" out of it as she called it. I have a large indention in my toe now. 

As soon as you think you have one go to the dr!!

jackie


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

I had one on the bottom of my big toe and finally just dug it out with scissors / tweezers. Hurt a little left a big hole for a few weeks, now all is well.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

Hoosierdaddy said:


> I had one on the bottom of my big toe and finally just dug it out with scissors / tweezers. Hurt a little left a big hole for a few weeks, now all is well.


oh ouch.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I had one on the bottom of my foot. I also cut it out. OUCH ! They bleed a lot and it was sore for a while, but it so far hasn't come back. You can kinda tell the difference between "wart" and foot..lol so you just keep going until it is all gone.
I have also read that if you crush an aspirin and put in on there with a band-aid it will take it off..But that is just something I read. It may have some merit because one of my kids had one and the doctor gave him a medicine that was salicylic acid. He had to file the wart , then apply the liquid, put on a band aid..and keep it on overnight. Cant remember if it worked though. It has been a long time.
Going to the Dr. might be your best bet though. Just in case...


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Apple cider vinegar on a cotton ball or smaller under a bandaid. Remove and reapply as often as needed to keep moist. It works and is something even the reg dr's use. They use it to get rid of genital warts.


----------



## theakersfamily (Feb 24, 2007)

I had 3 plantar warts on my right foot and they were hurting pretty badly too.
I tried freezing them off with that Dr. Scholl's kit and that did not work, in fact I think it made them worse. Finally I decided to do self surgery with a sterilized Exacto knife and cut them out. Well they came back twice as big. Them I heard about the duct tape and tried it. It worked They went away and have not returned.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

Let's just clarify a few things here.

If you live in Canada, or you have a medical plan in the US, the best and most effective way to deal with Plantar warts is to visit the doctor. There is absolutely no reason why anyone should not run to the doctor if they have insurance.

If you don't live in Canada or do not have medical insurance, then you may consider a home remedy.

Plantar warts are caused by the HPV (Human Papilloma virus). This virus causes all warts, including Plantar, Common warts, Genital warts, etc. There are about 70-80 'strains' of this virus and some strains are known to cause cancer. This virus is very common and since it is a virus, there is no 'cure' like a pill that a patient can take. Some warts like the Common wart might go away on it's own, but Plantar warts will not disappear by themselves. Having a wart on the toe or the sole of the foot does not mean that's it's a Plantar wart. Plantar warts are known by their raised skin 'bump', a tiny dark spot in the centre and sometimes some very tiny grey spots around the perimeter. They are actually under the skin so sometimes it is very difficult to see the spots if the skin is very thick.

Plantar warts (and all warts) are very contagious. Even though the skin on the soles of the feet is very thick, walking barefoot will always cause tiny cuts which would be so tiny that they wouldn't even bleed. However, to a virus, even a microscopic cut is like a huge cavern door. Once in the body, the virus won't travel. It immediately starts to take over cells. Think of a wart as a benign cancer (sometimes a malignant cancer).

Trying to cut a Plantar wart yourself is not really such a good idea. If you are not very, very careful, you risk serious infection and also spreading the virus even more. Whenever touching any wart that has been 'broken, you should take all precautions against spreading and virus such as wiping the area down with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide and washing the hands.

Removal must be by destroying the wart itself. Freezing (cryogenics), laser, and chemical (acids) are the preferred methods.

Products like Compound W work very well if the Plantar is not too large. Get the strongest solution you can of the active ingredient salicylic acid (and no it's not even close to aspirin). Usually non-prescription solutions will be in the 15-22% range (prescription solutions around 40%). It will peel the skin so avoid getting it on anything you don't want. Getting it on your finger will peel the skin really fast because hand skin is a lot softer than tough foot skin.

Most people will start applying the stuff as per directions and after a week they see no results and they give up and say it's no good. In fact, it will take a week just to peel through the outer layers of the skin before you even get to the wart. 

So the real trick is to soak the foot till the skin has softened a bit and use a pumice stone to abrade the area.....just the spot where the wart is. You don't want to damage a wider area or you may find that the virus has spread. If you have sharp scissors, you can cut off the 'bump'.....if you do it right it's painless.....just like cutting off a callus. The whole idea is to expose the wart to the chemical. Once the wart is fully exposed you will find that the chemical is very effective and after a week, the area will be white. Allow it to heal up and the wart will be gone.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Intrigue said:


> Let's just clarify a few things here.
> 
> Get the strongest solution you can of the active ingredient salicylic acid (and no it's not even close to aspirin). Usually non-prescription solutions will be in the 15-22% range (prescription solutions around 40%).


Just wanted to clear up a misconception here Salicylic acid is VERY closely related to aspirin. It is, in fact, a metabolite of aspirin which is acetylsalicylic acid. 

Nikki


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

There is no misconception. It is NOT aspirin. The fact that it may be a metabolite does not make it aspirin.....not even close to aspirin.

That's like saying ethanol (drinking alcohol) is similar to ethane (a nice explosive gas) or propane is propanol (rubbing alcohol). Or saying that lactic acid is same as lactose (milk sugar).

Each example may have similar core molecular structure, but adding even a hydrogen atom or hydroxy atoms will radically change a molecular compound.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Intrigue said:


> ....the best and most effective way to deal with Plantar warts is to visit the doctor. There is absolutely no reason why anyone should not run to the doctor ....


Intrigue,

Here is a post that may interest you.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/announcement.php?f=57


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Jeff54321. I thought I was in the wrong forum for a moment. You can also use heat to get rid of them. I had a small one on my palm long ago and read about applying heat to get rid of them. So i used an iron, good and hot, and applied it to the tip as long as I could stand it. Did this just a few times and within about a week it was gone for good.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

take it to a doctor, and he has problably and Hypercator, this is like a lazer it burns it and this is for ever.. Whatever you do don't don't do it like Cousin Vito, he took care of his in the workshop. oh well....


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

had a terrible patch of them on the ball of my foot. Many treatments of the salycilic acid did not work. I was given shots to artificially induce menopause when I was 31. Within three months, plantars warts were totally gone-just left a scar in their place. Does this mean there is one good thing about menopause!!??


----------

